# Atlas rolling on Asanti 22's, dropped on Scale coilovers



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

New to the VW forums, coming from the Audi forums (Q7), fell in love with the Atlas when it came out, specifically the top of the line Execliine (in Canada) with R-Line trim, just love the unified color on the R-Line with chrome accents. 

But did not stop there. Took off the 20" R-Line rims (which will be used for winters), and slapped on some Asanti ABL-5 22"x9" rims with Hankook tires.

Then found an awesome suspension tuning company (Scale Suspension) right here in the province that does custom work for racing, drifting, and exotics. They had a custom coilover solution for the Atlas. Can drop the truck 4.5" if needed, and the springs are almost double capacity from stock (446lbs vs 250 lbs per inch).

Enjoy, and let me know if you have any questions. First VW forum I sign up to, assuming this is where the action is at....

Neil





































https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/z...O2nb4ls_TqDfHwppNA1yPOR2NVnp8XA=w1179-h884-no


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

You sir are winning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice looking rims. Interesting look being lowered. Gives it a whole new look. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

neilsak said:


> New to the VW forums, coming from the Audi forums (Q7), fell in love with the Atlas when it came out, specifically the top of the line Execliine (in Canada) with R-Line trim, just love the unified color on the R-Line with chrome accents.
> 
> But did not stop there. Took off the 20" R-Line rims (which will be used for winters), and slapped on some Asanti ABL-5 22"x9" rims with Hankook tires.
> 
> ...


Neil, looks good! 

You said it can be lowered as much as 4.5”; what did you end up actually dropping it (as shown in photos)? If I get an Atlas, I’d probably be interested in this, but not quite as big of a drop. 

How does it affect ride? Sorry for the lack of the correct term here, but does the dynamic chassis control still function correctly (Different driving modes like normal/sport/etc)? Obviously the bigger wheels and shorter sidewalls will have an effect, but I’d be interested in your thoughts on the suspension bits alone.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

looks pretty sweet! agree on the R line package and body paint. The fender badging is my least favorite bit but the rest of the changes work nicely.


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Love it. Hows it ride?


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys,

Sorry I have not been on here for a few days, been busy. Some of you have asked what the ride quality is like, and I would say better than stock.

Springs
The stock springs supposedly have a rating of 250lbs/inch of travel versus the scale ones with 446lbs/inch. So when hitting bumps, the truck will control better. And if you were to load up 500-1000 lbs of stones, like I did the other day, the truck will only drop about 1-1.5" versus 3"-5" on the stock springs. Furthermore, you can ask for any spring rate you want. They installed 8kg springs on mine, which keep the ride very very comfy. The other Atlas they did before mine had 10Kg springs, which will be stiffer but keep the truck leveled in curves and with weight in the back, but at the cost of ride quality.

Someone asked about the driving modes, it seems to work just as fine, from what I understand, that adjustment has more to do with the transmission than it does with the suspension, but I could be wrong. Does not feel any different.

My only challenge will be height adjustment for winter. The coilovers come with a very short hi-low thread adapter for the rear springs (springs and shocks are independent in the rear). I wanted to have the truck sitting about 2 fingers above the tires for the summer, and right now it is about 1 finger above. There is not enough thread on the adapters to bring the truck up higher, so they are making me longer ones, which will add 30cm to the overall length, which is just over an inch. That will help me out for the summer to get the truck to where I want it.

The challenge becomes the winter. I would like to raise the truck back up to stock height. That will not be possible with these shorter springs and short threaded adapter. So I will have 2 options for winter. Ask them to make me a taller spring for the rear with same spring rate, or put back on the stock springs for the winter. At that point, it is about the same amount of work to play in that area, so either solution works.

The front setup is different because the spring and shock are one, and the spring remains pre-loaded at the top. So you just turn the shock and adjust the height you need. I was told with the type of winters we get in Montreal, that I should not play with the ride height, because the coilover threads will get damaged with time, and wil be tougher to adjust, and adding shock covers will attract corrosion. So will see if I can find a height that works for summer and winter and leave it at that, but knowing me, I will want the max clearance for winter, so probably new springs in the back.

Neil


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

absolutely stunning!

love it!

great choice in style and stance... really sets it apart from others and the Atlas itself is already unique and rare on the road (in these parts)

congrats



neilsak said:


> New to the VW forums, coming from the Audi forums (Q7), fell in love with the Atlas when it came out, specifically the top of the line Execliine (in Canada) with R-Line trim, just love the unified color on the R-Line with chrome accents.
> 
> But did not stop there. Took off the 20" R-Line rims (which will be used for winters), and slapped on some Asanti ABL-5 22"x9" rims with Hankook tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Someone asked about cost. Coilovers (Scale Suspensions site) costs around $1345 CAD, plus install plus alignment. I paid another ~$150 to have the springs powder-coated, more to protect against corrosion than to make it look pretty. I also paid $65 for stainless HW, again to protect against corrosion.

https://scalesuspension.com/shop/en...olor-blue/custom_springs_color-original_color


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

In terms of alignment & setup with a drop like this:

Scale are making me some new spring perches (they call it hi-low adapters) for the rear, to allow me to have a bit more thread in the back to raise the truck up a bit more. Since the springs are part of the shock up front, I just have to adjust the shock height to move the overall height up or down in front. Objective is to dial up the truck maybe another 0.5" - 1.0"

I can confirm that no camber plates are required (an add-on option). I took it in for an alignment yesterday, shop said that with the current drop I was at something like -3.2 camber in the rear, and the spec calls for -1.5 in the rear (off the top of my head). The OEM bolts allowed them to get one side smack on and the other side to -1.8. Both sides are max'ed out in terms of bolt range adjustment. He said if I raise the truck another 0.5" - 1.0", then I will be able to hit spec on the other side.

Of course my bigger challenge comes in winter, when I was to raise the truck back up again. The shorter springs does not allow me to raise the truck back up to close to stock height, which is about another +3". I would have to get them to make me some taller springs to make that happen.

The other alternative is to simply choose a slightly higher ride height, maybe +1", and try it out like that in the winter, to see if I get packed snow in the wheel wells or not.

I also have to decide if I put on some shock covers for the winter. I assumed by using shock covers, I would protect the coilover shock threads and allow me to move the nut around freely when the covers come off. But the alignment shop said that all the shock covers will do is build up moisture and water and accelerate the corrosion. Their recommendation was to NOT play around with the coilover ride height between seasons, and just choose one height that works year round and leave it like that, and not to put shock covers...

I guess I will discuss with Scale and see what they think...


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Absolutely awesome!! Looking good. Welcome to the madness!!


----------



## menyphazes (Jan 5, 2011)

I love this setup. Very interested in how things turn out with being able to bring back up for the winter too... keep us posted


----------



## MUNHATO (Oct 24, 2018)

*Offset of your wheels*

Friend what is the offset and tires you went with? I got hre p200 to be made, and would like to have same offset as yours.... Otherwise when u drop it, it would rub the fenders... So wheels and tires must be inside the fenders.

Thanks 

vinicius


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow that looks really nice 👍. We’re looking to add an Atlas in the next few months and I could imagine running a 3” drop.


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Great to know re: ride quality! I only have the stock 18's on my SE 4motion Atlas, but I am surprised at how stiff and "rough" the ride is even with the stock set up and thicker tire profile. I really want to upgrade to aftermarket wheels too but was worried that the ride would feel even worse. You give me hope! I don't think I'll go as far as lowering the suspension (did that with my old Lexus GS430), but hoping to find the right tire profile, maybe just 20" wheels.


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*"will not fit" message when looking up online*

Definitely the most beautiful setup I have seen on this forum! I'm assuming because you did quite a few mods to the suspension as well that you were able to "make" these wheels fit. I looked them up online and when asked for the year/model of my car (2018 Atlas SE 4motion) it told me these wheels will not fit? Should I just ignore that message when looking for my own aftermarket wheels? That will help expand my options much more if so! 

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Karel911Ruf (Mar 26, 2019)

*How much is the drop ?*

Hi, so how much is that drop on the pictures ? 3" ? And do the tires rub at any point ?
What tires are you running, couldt see the info in any of the posts ?

Thanks !




tbgti said:


> Neil, looks good!
> 
> You said it can be lowered as much as 4.5”; what did you end up actually dropping it (as shown in photos)? If I get an Atlas, I’d probably be interested in this, but not quite as big of a drop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karel911Ruf (Mar 26, 2019)

*How much is the drop ?*

Hi, so how much is that drop on the pictures ? 3" ? And do the tires rub at any point ?
What tires are you running, couldt see the info in any of the posts ?

Thanks !




neilsak said:


> New to the VW forums, coming from the Audi forums (Q7), fell in love with the Atlas when it came out, specifically the top of the line Execliine (in Canada) with R-Line trim, just love the unified color on the R-Line with chrome accents.
> 
> But did not stop there. Took off the 20" R-Line rims (which will be used for winters), and slapped on some Asanti ABL-5 22"x9" rims with Hankook tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*tire size?*

What hankook tires? Also I'm curious if you put the wheels on before deciding to drop it. Any photos of your Atlas w/ these Asanti's @ stock suspension height? Would love to see what it looked like before the drop. Thx


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

kendrer said:


> *tire size?*
> 
> What hankook tires? Also I'm curious if you put the wheels on before deciding to drop it. Any photos of your Atlas w/ these Asanti's @ stock suspension height? Would love to see what it looked like before the drop. Thx


Have not been here for a while, but to answer your question, I just cannot bring myself to put bigger rims and low profile tires onto a truck like this with an almost 4" wheel well gap, just plain ugly in my opinion. So if larger rims are part of the plan, I think the drop has to be done at the same time, which is what I did. In fact so much so that I brought the rims/tires with me to the shop who did the coilover install and they did it all at the same time. So no pics of the Asanti's with stock ride height. I think the Hankook tires are the Ventus ones.


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Karel911Ruf said:


> *How much is the drop ?*
> 
> Hi, so how much is that drop on the pictures ? 3" ? And do the tires rub at any point ?
> What tires are you running, couldt see the info in any of the posts ?
> ...


Originally the drop was very aggressive, looked cool but then I had no play to accommodate a truck full of passengers or heavy cargo in the rear, let alone tow a trailer maybe once a year. The springs have a rating of 440lbs/inch (with the 8KG load rate), so combined back is maybe 650lbs/inch. So as long as I had about an inch of free space above the tire, it allowed me to haul whatever I wanted. So since these pics I have since raised the truck a bit, maybe by 0.5" or 0.75" so that I had a bit over an inch of gap to allow the spring to compress when carrying more weight than usual, but still give it a nice slammed look. So if I had to guess, maybe 2.5" - 2.75" drop.


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

kendrer said:


> *"will not fit" message when looking up online*
> 
> Definitely the most beautiful setup I have seen on this forum! I'm assuming because you did quite a few mods to the suspension as well that you were able to "make" these wheels fit. I looked them up online and when asked for the year/model of my car (2018 Atlas SE 4motion) it told me these wheels will not fit? Should I just ignore that message when looking for my own aftermarket wheels? That will help expand my options much more if so!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.


Late answer but the wheels fit obviously, nothing to modify, slaps right on, and nice and flush with the edge of the fender when looking from the side. Since I have coilovers was able to dial in the drop to my liking and leave enough space, so even if the spring compresses with passengers, cargo or even a trailer, the 1.25" - 1.5" of remaining space accommodates any spring compression. Zero tire rub since it sits above the tire, more now than when I took these pics when the truck was sitting about .5" to .75" lower than it does now.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

whats the weight of wheel/tire?


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

Hey @neilsak ! Nice ride amigo! Since I saw the Chateau Laurier on one of your picture, are your in quebec city? Would love to see your lowered white beluga.


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> whats the weight of wheel/tire?


According to this site, 32lbs for the Asanti ABL-5 20" rims. so guessing a couple lbs more for the 22" size








Asanti Black ABL-5 20x10 45 Silver | ABL5-20101245SL | Custom Offsets


These Asanti Black ABL-5 wheels feature a Silver finish and are sure to make your ride stand out! This particular wheel setup is in 20x10 with a 45 offset. The Asanti Black ABL-5 is a One Piece Alloy wheel that features exposed lugs. These beautiful 10 spoke wheels are available in a 5x4.5...




www.customwheeloffset.com


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

jeffauclair said:


> Hey @neilsak ! Nice ride amigo! Since I saw the Chateau Laurier on one of your picture, are your in quebec city? Would love to see your lowered white beluga.


I am actually in Montreal, South Shore specifically. I work downtown (been working from home for a while, should be back downtown in a month or so). The coilovers were installed in Quebec City at the SCALE shop. The truck is on 20" stock rims now, summers go on in May, shoot me a message and we can work out a meet to check it out. Assuming you have an Atlas and looking to do the same.


----------



## Continental Breakfast (10 mo ago)

what end links are those?


----------



## its_giff (3 mo ago)

I am looking to do this for my '23 Cross Sport. Did you end up raising back in the winter, I would like to keep it the same height all year if I can. I live in Calgary and have similar snow to deal with.


----------

